#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Accu's laden

## Pieter Huijgen

Ik heb voor een van mijn camera's (Sony V6000) nieuwe accu's besteld. Nu zijn dit NiMh accu's en de oude accu's zijn NiCad.

Kan ik deze NiMh accu's zondermeer laden in dezelfde lader?
Of is hier een speciale lader voor nodig? De lader is de standaard sony lader, staat verder niks over vermeld.

----------


## djbirdie

even een mailtje naar de TD van Sony?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als je niet van stand kunt wisselen grote kans dat het niet gaat. NiMh accu's laden met andere spanningen dan NiCad, heb hier een Duracell lader die je in moet schakelen op de juiste stand; op een andere stand worden je accu's wel geladen maar het zal de levensduur vast niet ten goede komen.

----------


## laserguy

als je lader intelligent genoeg is gaat dit zonder problemen. NiCd en NiMH worden trouwens niet geladen met constante spanning maar met constante STROOM. Een domme lader zal de NiMH's niet 100% vol krijgen wat inderdaad hun levensduur en tevens bruikbare duur per lading zal verminderen en waardoor de kans ontstaat dat je gaat denken dat de oude accu's beter waren. Nu zijn de meeste laders die ik hier al ter reparatie heb geopend meestal pulslader met -dV laadcontrole wat ervoor zorgt dat zij zowel NiCd als NiMH perfect kunnen laden tot zelfs over de 100% van de capaciteit. Conclusie: de kans is groot dat het goed gaat.
Wil je het echt 100% zeker weten volg dan DjBirdie: call Sony TD!

----------

